# New hedgie problems...



## newbiehedgie (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay. I got my hedgie on October 10th, 2009. His name is Chaos.  As far as I know, he is still a baby. He is a salt and pepper pygmy. I got him from the local petstore, and he never had much handling. He seems to puff up and hiss when I first pick him up, but after a minute or so, he calms down. But a problem is still arise. He will stay calm, but very active if I handle him with a blanket. As soon as he notices me touching him with my bare hand, he totally freaks. And, he has a biting problem. Although, he seems to be very calm. I know it takes patients. But I still would love some tips. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/socialize.shtml

There is also a "handling" article on main site.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Patience is key to bonding with your hedgie. Give it time, let him learn to associate your scent with security.



> He is a salt and pepper pygmy.


I have a pet peeve that I have to address here. :lol: True salt and pepper hedgies are VERY rare, and I highly doubt your hedgie is. Second, he isn't pygmy. None of our pet hedgies are pygmy.


----------



## kimmie117 (Nov 24, 2009)

i just wanted to say i love your hedgehog name. greek mythology reference?


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I just picked up my baby last week from a local breeder. He has been handled constantly from birth so he appears to be on the friendlier side. I do experience the huffing/hissing when he is balled up and sleeping. It probably is just that. I also pick him up with a towel when hes in this stage just to avoid the quills. If your hedgehog is biting a lot he may not like the scent of your skin. Wearing lotion of perfume is going to cause him to nibble on your skin and latch on with his teeth. You should probably take him out twice a day, keep him on the towel if you want, and keep him on your lap while you watch tv or go online. I noticed mine is getting much friendlier by doing this daily. He will also start to relax if you try to pet him while hes sleeping on you. At first they may tense up and hiss but he will calm down. Don't let him know your scared or he will know what to do to avoid contact with you. Be persistent with him and don't allow him to sense your hesitation in picking him up. You bought him from a pet store so he probably didn't get handled properly or at all. Don't forget that :mrgreen:


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

I AM LUCKY TO HAVE BOUGHT A CUT FRIENDLY LITTLE GIRL 4 $75 BUT WHEN SHE IS PISSED OFF 4 SOME ODD REASON I WILL HAND FEED HER THAT WAY SHE WILL TAKE THE FOOD YET SMELL MYB HAND THAT WAY SHE KNOWS MY HAND/SCENT IS NOT AN ATTACKER BUT SOME ONE WHO GIVES YOU FOOD


----------

